# Poor George



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Poor George I have noticed he has been bitting his bottom under his tail which is now bald. I'm not sure if his has been bit or has just got too hot?? Have tried washing his bottom and putting cream on which he manages to lick off if you don't watch him. I have tried the inflatable collar which some how he manages to get off in seconds the little monkey, he even manages to get off the old type collar as well he is like a wriggly worm. He has also had pirition which did help.

So today he has been wormed, he is going to have a nice bath and as my new clippers have come he will be groomed?he will also be fleaded bless him. Its going to be a busy day off for me today as Ive also got my best friends two cairns with me as well as my cairn who will be watching whats happening and wondering if its their turn next haha?? Well yes sammy dog you will be next as he no longer likes to go to the groomer as he sometimes has an achey leg??


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Poor George!! And poor you. I hope you get it worked out.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Has he had his anal glands checked as that can cause them to worry at their back end?


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

2ndhandgal said:


> Has he had his anal glands checked as that can cause them to worry at their back end?


Good idea!! I will get it check out although he has never had any trouble but its worth checking thanks


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Poor George hope you figure out what is wrong with his little bum bum! I was thinking anal glands too when I read your post. Or maybe some little poo chunks ? Sometimes they get caught in the fur I find some on Molly sometimes and take them off


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

It doesn't get more irritating than a bothersome, itchy bottom - poor George, he has my sympathies. I hope you find the solution soon, but I would second the suggestion of an anal gland check.


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Poor George hope you figure out what is wrong with his little bum bum! I was thinking anal glands too when I read your post. Or maybe some little poo chunks ? Sometimes they get caught in the fur I find some on Molly sometimes and take them off


No poo chunks Renee Im always checking for those haha I even check my friends dogs for them.She thinks Im a crazy woman always checking both our boys!! Bathed George, Sam and Harry today there was no way of them getting away from me. 11 year old Charlie her cairn stayed under the table poor old boy hes going to the groomers as very hairy then I may just try and maintain him for her?? No inching since they had a bath though?? Clipping starts tonight lol xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm going with worms in the bum betting. I bet the wormer does the trick. I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hope his bum is feeling less itch now! and that the grooming goes well.


----------

